# Chip Carving Online Seminar



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey gang!

I decided this year that to hold my annual winter online free seminar on my blog, LSIrish.com.

This year's project is Chip Carving, a great beginner's project if you have never tried this carving style. There will be enough new stuff for those of you who already chip carve.










We will explore:
Creating basswood chip carving practice boards
Wood preparations
Knife sharpening
Transferring a chip pattern to your board
Knife angle
Common problems
Positive and negative space
How to cut the different styles of chips
Learn triangles, square, straight-wall, curve-edge, free form, and accent chips
Using chip styles in your patterns
Work a set of chip progressions
How to turn a corner










During this week and into next we will work several small practice boards, including one that will show you how to make a simple 3×2 grid diamond into at least 36 different chip motifs.

Hope you will join me! The seminar is being posted to my blog homepage, LSIrish.com.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Great Lora, thanks. This is something I could definitely use.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks - looks interesting! Can chipcarving be done on other woods?


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Harvey,

Yes, it can. Sugar pine, cedar, and butternut can be used with hand held knives. For harder woods you will want to clamp the wood to the table and use your straight and skew chisel and mallet to make the three wall cuts.


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Today's session is posted with a few more free patterns.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Lora,
I might be a little late to the party, but am looking forward to beginning to learn chip carving. A beloved relative gave me a set of chip carving tools that he no longer uses and I've been intimidated to use/sharpen them.

Thanks in advance for the seminars !


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Mike!

Sharpening is covered on the second post in the Chip Carving Supplies post. You want a very low bevel on your knife.

And gang, don't forget to drop me an email when you visit my blog so I can send you the promo code.


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Day four and I have posted several more free chip carving patterns to the tutorial … AND!! Ta Da!!!! A cookie recipe for chip carved cookie presses.

Hope you will stop by and say 'Hi".


----------

